# Baroque Guitar



## Trespass (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Oct 9, 2009)

I love so much that stuff, gives this athmosphere just like we are in the Tudor's castle with the king himself...

And of course the luth 

The thing I dont like about the baroque guitars sometimes are those decorative parchemin rosettes, its incredible work but makes the instrument look bad...







and sometimes


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 9, 2009)

Patrick, on this one, we're in quite a bit of disagreement. LOL! Love the intricate work involved with tiered rosettes. I'm unsure as to whether or not there was functionality to them or not. Those examples you posted were gorgeous. Theorbos are nuts and really are unbelievably neck heavy.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 9, 2009)

those rosettes are INCREDIBLE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is some Leopold Weiss music, an original luth composer


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 9, 2009)

LOL! Talking about chip carving, the rosette in your recent Leopold Weiss post is gorgeous. Loved the piece he was playing, too! Love the fingerboard to top connection, too. It's interesting to watch this guy play as he anchors his pinky (on his right hand) to the front of the lute he's playing. Really see this in the "Presto in A Major by SL Weiss..." Haven't quite finished up with these, yet.


----------



## lefty robb (Oct 10, 2009)

Meshuggah needs to make an electric Theorbo!! It would bring new meaning to heavy.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 10, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> The thing I dont like about the baroque guitars sometimes are those decorative parchemin rosettes, its incredible work but makes the instrument look bad...
> 
> [pic]
> 
> and sometimes


I love that kind of decoration!!


----------

